# [b]Recommendations for Reading, for furries[/b]



## haseodragon (Apr 16, 2010)

It's tough being a writer; I would know, being one myself. And it's a bit sad to see very good writers, furry or otherwise, be denied any recognition, despite their unknown talent. Even if you only share the love of writing primarily as a self-hobby, sometimes others would like a snippet of what your skills are capable of. That's why I have decided to dedicate a post entire for those who believe they know virtually good writers on FA; so that maybe some newbie writer who just started out can not only get recognized for the talent he/she may possess, but also maybe get some advice for how to do better, tips and such to get them going up the creative ladder. So, if anyone out there knows of any potentially great furry writers, recommend them here, with a link to their accounts on FA and maybe an example or two of their stuff. Hey, if you got confidence, recommend yourself, just do so in a fashion that doesn't scream "narcasissitic jack-ass," ok? Be sincere and honest with who you recommend, is all I ask. Thank you for taking this time to read this, and bring some encouragement to those you believe deserve it. Happy reading ^^.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 16, 2010)

Good idea, but if you look in the stickies, we already have a "Recommended Reading" thread for recommending individual works, plus a "Looking for writers?" thread that can be used either to self-promote or give praise to other writers. I think both of those kind of cover this same ground.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 17, 2010)

Also, thread titles are bolded automatically.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 17, 2010)

Good idea, OP, but this isn't the way. And there are already two other threads doing something like this, as said. Did you even read the stickies? Maybe you should spend some time reading what has been posted here, say, during the previous two months. That'll get you on track about what's happening in this subforum.

Also, because I honestly think this thread is pointless: Lock, please!

Anyway, welcome to FAF haseodragon... it says you've been here since May 2009, but this was your first post? And you have changed your species during the year too? From dragon to wolf... from one over popular species to another... Only kidding! They have to be good because so many people are using them. ;Ã¾


----------



## Toonces (Apr 17, 2010)

what the fuck


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 17, 2010)

Haseo, You're not making a very good impression here.
I suggest you take a look at these threads, first:
*Forum Rules*
*Please Read This Before Posting*
*Recommended Reading*
*Resources for writers; New writers, start here*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 17, 2010)

As others have pointed out, we already have a thread for this very thing, so I'm-a-go ahead and lock this one.  Also because it's engendering pretty worthless replies.


----------

